# Lima entre amigos



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola, haciendo un break con mi thread "Lima de veras" quiero mostrarles algunas fotos que logrè tomar un domingo de marzo. Fue un paseo, que ya habìamos planeado con algunos de mis amigos de promo. El objetivo fue conocer un poco màs de nuestra ciudad caòtica en la que vivimos.

Para ello mi amiga Yessica me prestò su càmara fotogràfica ... ya buehh.

Nuestro recorrido lo empezamos en el Museo de la Inquisiciòn, sinceramente nunca habìa entrado, asì que esta fue la oportunidad para saciar mi curiosidad.

Antes de entrar:








Ahora si entramos. Lo primero que me llamò la atenciòn fue el artesonado. La verdad que esta ricamente tallado.


























En este ambiente se llevò a cabo las primeras sesiones del congreso de nuestra naciente repùblica:

















Placas de piedra:

















Avanzamos hacia otro ambiente:








Pero antes un ùltimo vistazo:








Ahora si pasamos por La Puerta del Secreto:








Ahora, en este ambiente hay informaciòn muy didàctica sobre la historia de la inquisiciòn, desde què tipos de torturas se aplicaban, hasta quienes fueron torturados y porquè.



















:cheers:​


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Ooh! interesante.. no conozco el Museo de la Inquisición T_T (no he ido ni de paseo con el cole! u.u).. supongo que hay más fotos no? pq esto parece la entradita del museo nada mas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Excelente thread, Andrés! Hasta ahora no he visitado el Museo de la Inquisición, será motivo para hacerlo.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

:applause: Otro gran trabajo Andrés!!! kay: Que gran sorpresa, hace tiempo quiero visitar éste museo y la verdad luce muy interesante. Por cierto, es buena idea que le pongas tu firma a las fotos de gran tamaño, los enfoques a los detalles son muy buenos (no importa tanto la resolución kay


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buena thread Andrés!! de la Santa Inquisición al Congreso !!!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo he ido un par de veces al museo. Es bien interesante, sin embargo, en ninguna de las 2 oportunidades llevé cámara. La tercera vez que vaya tomaré fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La Santa Inquisición me gustó bastante cuando fui. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante. Antes, funcionaba allí una biblioteca, a la cual iba cuando estaba en el colegio, me gustaba mucho, y siempre paraba llena. Yo sacaba libros de literatura para leerlos allí, era un ambiente un poco saturado, pero hoy en día ya no existen lugares así.

Me gusta el thread, podrías ponerle simplemente: "Museo de la Santa Inquisición", y pasarlo para nuestor patrimonio.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué bueno que hayas visitado ese museo; yo estuve allí en 1998 y en el 2005, y me gustó mucho, a pesar de no ser tan extenso que digamos; ¿tomaste foto a ese como pasaje subterráneo? Las fotos del artesonado te salieron muy bien.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Se ve bien chévere el museo de la Inquisición, nunca he ido ¿Queda en el Cercado?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí; a un paso de nuestro querido Congreso y pegado casi a la nefanda avenida Abancay.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Genial las tomas Andres, se ve bastante interesante la Santa Inquisición... no había algunos objetos de tortura con los cuales jugar XD....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ese museo es chéeere! Yo he ido una sola vez, está muy bien cuidado y aunque es pequeño es bastante interesante. Y el ingreso es gratis xD!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Muy lindo este museo. Me fascino el tallado del techo y los muebles.
Me gusta mucho leer la historia de la Colonia de todos los paises latinoamericanos, tienen muchas cosas interesantes.
Ojala pueda conocer algun dia Lima, para visitar los museos e iglesias porque lo que he visto en fotos, me dejan con gusto a poco.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

¿nuevo thread???...:lol:
Muy buenas fotos, he ido varias veces, pero no me canso de ir, es tan pequeño pero siempre hay algo nuevo que ver ( el color, los curules, las restauraciones,etc) desde hace un par de años dejan entrar al segundo piso, y es muy interesante...espero que hayas entrado hasta alli para poder mostrarnos todos los ambientes.

PD: El techo con artesonado es el mejor de Latinoamerica :banana:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Sí; a un paso de nuestro querido Congreso y pegado casi a la nefanda avenida Abancay.


Pucha, que en la avenida más caótica de Latinoamérica, no creo que vaya la próxima vez que esté en Lima (julio).


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buenas fotos. Me he quedado impresionado con ese hermoso techo en madera tallada. Cuanto exquisito detalle !


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Genial ... esperamos más fotos


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Genial las tomas Andres, se ve bastante interesante la Santa Inquisición... no había algunos objetos de tortura con los cuales jugar XD....


+1 :devil:......................:lol:

buen paseo,,inkan-drew..a mi tambien me gusto ese museo.
me impresiono bastante los metodos de tortura.,,,y los ambientes en donde, los q no compartian las creencias de la iglesia , eran sentenciados drasticamente.
es una parte de la historia q choca mucho.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola  a todos *n_n*

Dra Nathx, porsupuesto que hay mas fotos ... y de hecho tengo que volver a visitar este museo. Si quieres me avisas pa ir en mancha xD

Bruno, ya son 2 con Nathx, lo bueno es que esta abierto todos los dìas de 9 am a 5 pm, asì que en una visita esporàdica al centro uno puede darse un saltito y entrar, el recorrido guiado durarà algo de 1/2 hora y se puede fotografiar lo que uno guste.

Daniel, contigo ya son 3 ..xD ... fàcil en un prox reu de los Limascrapers ..xD! pasamos a darle un vistazo al Museo de la Inquisiciòn.

Jack, paradòjico no??? y sobretodo si recordamos que afuera hay una estatua de Bolìvar :lol: ... como dije hace buen tiempo Bolivar fue el Inquisidor del Congreso.

Cazafantasìas, como dicen: "La tercera es la vencida" y si es en una reu, pz mejor.

W!cked, què bueno que hayas visitado este pequeño museo ... y que te haya gustado ... :shifty: :lol:

Bajo, no sabìa que antes funcionaba una biblioteca en el local del museo, vaya tiempos. Y pues me gustarìa hacer un thread exclusivo del museo pero tambièn visitè otros lugares de interès con mis amigos.

Luis Àngel, no le tomè fotos al pasaje subterraneo, ya les explicarè despues. Y bueno, què bien que hayas visitado este museo y si pues no es muy extenso pero vale la pena.

Jorge, como te respondiò Luis Àngel, el museo queda a un paso de la Av. Abancay, es gratuito y atiende todos lo dìas, no es muy extenso pero puedes conocer algo màs de la historia de Lima. 

Christian, claro que hay instrumentos de tortura ... pero ahora si eres fanàtico del sadomasoquismo y quieres "jugar" con alguien ... pues ese ya es asunto tuyo :lol: ... lo ùnico que puedo decir es que en la representaciones de las torturas, los torturados no se veìan muy alegres que digamos.

Markos, claro yo recuerdo muy bien algunas fotos que tomaste de este museo .... y como dices: no hay pierde porque es gratis ...xDDD!!!

Copihue, lo que màs me fascinò fue el artesonado, me pregunto cuan arduo pudo ser el trabajo para hacer esta obra. Y al final quedò realmente bellisimo. Y pues si, en el foro se ve solo una parte de todo el gran patrimonio de La Ciudad de Los Reyes, pero todavìa hay mucho por rescatar, poner en valor y conectarlo al circuito turìstico que ofrece actualmente mi ciudad. Ojalà algùn dìa pueda visitarnos.

Limeñologo, hablando de restauraciones, he visto una foto del 75 donde se aprecia que la pared donde se ubica La puerta del secreto, tenìa una decoraciòn de cruces, algo que en la actualidad ya no se ve. No sabìa que se puede entrar al 2do piso, en todo caso serà para una prox visita.

Sky, como lo dije antes, eso fue lo que màs me admirò es de una exquisitez digna de admirar, y que contrasta con la arquitectura de otros ambientes que son mas neoclàsicos.

Tyrone, no desespereìs :lol: ya voy les voy a mostrar màs fotos 

Paul ..... otro!!! ... ya veo que vas por el sadomasoquismo como Christian, ya tienes con quien jugar entonces :lol: ... nahhh ... la verdad que serìa divertido jugar con todos los instrumentos muajajajaja :lol: ... ya buehh en serio y como bien lo dices, choca mucho pensar en todo lo que sufrieron los torturados, el guìa nos hizo recordar la historia de los hermanos Gutierrez, que fueron colgados de una de las torres de la Catedral de Lima. De solo recordarlo ya me diò cooosa ... hno:

Salu2 a todos y sigan visitando el thread que ya vienen màs fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las panorámicas.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, Andrés. Me han llamado mucho la atención las panorámicas y los cerros, grises como sólo ellos saben ser.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Excelente la vista desde el cerro San Cristóbal, un gran emblema de Lima, lástima que nunca he subido.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me quoteo para quienes les cause pereza ver la pag anterior ...



Inkandrew9 said:


> Bueno lo que màs me diò gracia de la subida fueron las indicaciones para los asistentes:
> 
> Por favor no se preocupen, el chofer tiene años subiendo esta cuesta hasta el mirador. Si en todo caso llegan a insultarlo, de antemano les digo que el habla quechua asì que no les entenderà lo que digan ... :lol:
> 
> ...


:colgate:​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Manu, gracias ... y si pues me revientahhh ... pero al mal tiempo buena cara 

Paimei, a los tiempos  y bueno date una escapada un feriado o si hay que coordinar una reu para visitar Sn Cristobal 

Bajo, grax x la visita y por cierto me hubiese gustado tomar nocturnas pero la visita es solo por 15 minutos 

Luis Àngel, a ser franco a mi me gustan los cerros grises de Lima, claro esta que serìa bueno arborizar ciertas zonas, pero claro no tooodos los cerros, serìa como quitarle eso que lo hace diferente y bello a la vez.

La vista desde ahi con la luz del sol al atardecer y mirando hacìa el mar me hace poner melancòlico. 

Jorge, anìmate en tu prox visita a Lima, no hay pierde porque asì uno comprende mejor a nuestra ciudad.

Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

A mi me da mucha pena ver esas vistas....pensar que el fertil y hermoso valle del Rímac hoy este convertido en.....eso......me da pena e indignacion, de que las autoridades de la epoca no supieron planificar el crecimiento, y no protegieron el ecosistema del rio, y hoy, casi 50 años ya no queda NADA del valle del que quedaron prendados los conquistadores cuando llegaron, precisamente por su verdor y su fertilidad...

Sólo nos queda proteger los valles que aun nos quedan para que no acaben como el Rimac...hno:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Chevres las panorámicas Andres, el parque parece un oasis en medio de todas esas casas sin tarrajear. Saludos loquito kay:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

me gusto ese recorrido en bus,,primero te pasean por el centro y despues subes al san cristobal,,cruzando estrechas callesillas ..y todo eso por 5 s/.!
te falto tomar la mejor panoramica desde el san cristolbal,, hacia surco y san borja..donde se ve mucho verde ..tanto q incluso alcanza las laderas del cerro san fransisco,q parece un volcan...uno de los cerros mas altos de la capital..........ah no!..tienes q subir de nuevo.:lol:


p.d: pobre valle del rio rimac..como urge un parque longuitudinal (trujillo,arequipa...esto les puede pasar si no planifican)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñologo, sabes ... yo tambièn me he puesto a pensar varias veces en còmo fue el Valle del Rìo Rìmac en tiempos de Taulichusco y lo que viò Pizarro al fundar La Ciudad de Los Reyes, pero creo que esos paisajes nunca regresaràn, primero porque gran parte de los recursos hìdricos de los 3 rios de Lima Metropolitana abastecen a una poblaciòn de casi 8 millones de habitantes, 2 de los 3 estan muy contaminados y no hay intenciòn de tratar de recuperarlos. Ademàs que el Valle del Rìo Lurìn es el ùnico que se salva un poco. Segundo porque todo el sector agrìcola de aquel entonces ahora esta habitado.
Lo que si creo es que se debe enfatizar mas en la arborizaciòn y mantenimiento de àreas verdes con aguas tratadas y utilizando plantas que consuman menos agua.

Christian, tienes razòn a mi tambièn me diò esa impresiòn.

Tigrillo, a mi me hubiese gustado que se den una vueltita por Acho, pero solo pasamos por la Alameda de Los Descalzos ... serà pa la prox porque la verdad me he quedado con las ganas de tomar panoràmicas nocturnas.

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya terminando ...

Cementerio Presbìtero Maestro

















Un zoom hacia el Centro Financiero de Lima, en la parte baja se puede ver 3 iglesias coloniales de Barrios Altos:








El Rìmac - La Alameda de Los Descalzos








El Rìmac - Cercado de Lima








Ocaso Limeño ...



































La Cruz ...



















Ha sido un buen paseo, quizàs se repita ... pero hasta entonces Bye, Bye!!!

:cheers:​


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes vistas, especialmente te quedó genial la puesta del sol con San Lorenzo al lado. Saludos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

de la última foto solo te tazo a ti... quienes son los otros foristas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Paimei, gracias ... hice lo que se pudo con esa cam, ya que la verdad no estaba familiarizado.

Christian, como lo dije al primcipio del thread, este fue un paseo con mis amigos de promo de secundaria. El ùnico forista en esa foto soy yo


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas panoramicas, inclusive algunas partes del Rimac no se ven mal, con poco esfuerzo se verian mejor. Buenas fotos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy buenas fotos Inka, excelente vista hasta el mar, bonita foto con la caída del sol. *


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

De verdad que fea cara de Lima.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^^
Que fea selva de cemento sin arte ni belleza, las panoramicas de Lima no son las mejores definitivamente, mejor se ve desde el suelo...:lol:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Hola Andrew, muy buenas fotos y mejor todavía todo el recorrido que hiciste en compañia de un grupo de tus amigos, me gustaría que me dijeras si es que lo supieses a quien pertenecen estos campos de fútbol que aparecen en las fotos, saludos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué buenas vistas, vale la pena subir al cerro.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Tengo que subir nuevamente al San Cristóbal y captar la San Lorenzo desde ahí.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Hola Andrew, muy buenas fotos y mejor todavía todo el recorrido que hiciste en compañia de un grupo de tus amigos, me gustaría que me dijeras si es que lo supieses a quien pertenecen estos campos de fútbol que aparecen en las fotos, saludos.


Pertenecen al club revolver del Rímac, a los pies del cerro San Cristobal.

Inkan, me gustó la última panorámica, donde se ve parte del Rímac (plaza de Acho) y el centro de Lima.


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

W!CKED said:


> De verdad que fea cara de Lima.


Tomar panoramicas del cercado de Lima y del Rimac si que da pena,ver esas casa todas sin tarrajear, la tipica costumbre de los peruanos, que les cuesta gastar un poquito mas en algo de cemento en tarrajeo total si se gastaron buen billete en poner techo y paredes. La misma imagen se ve en todo el cono norte casi un 90% se ve puro color ladrillo, aparte que los diseños de las casas son bien simplones. Por eso del cercado de Lima solo se puede tomar fotos de edificios y zonas especificas mas no tomas panoramicas por ke a la verdad se ve fea en comparacion con otras ciudades donde su centro si se ve muy acompañado de edificos mas atractivos. Y asi quieren poner un teleferico al cerro San cristobal, para apreciar esas vistas panoramicas? seria una verguenza.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^^
Tambien creo que seria vergonzoso que los turistas pasaran por encima del cerro en teleferico, viendo ese panorama tan deprimente, pero creo que a Lima le falta, mas que tarrajeo, muchisimo mas verdor, con eso, las panoramicas si saldrian muy bien, por mas que esten todas las casas color ladrillo, o sean puras esteras, con arboles en las calles y avenidas, el paisaje cambia, y es mas atractivo, ademas que es mas factible en nuestra ciudad, que pedir utopicamente que todos terminen de construir sus casas con acabados y todo...


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pertenecen al club revolver del Rímac, a los pies del cerro San Cristobal.
> 
> Inkan, me gustó la última panorámica, donde se ve parte del Rímac (plaza de Acho) y el centro de Lima.


Okey, gracias por la respuesta, lo imaginaba, pero no estaba seguro, pero ahora me surge otra inquietud, si es un club entonces la entrada es solo para los socios con que cuenta el club o también se pude ingresar haciendo algún pago, saludos Bajo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Okey, gracias por la respuesta, lo imaginaba, pero no estaba seguro, pero ahora me surge otra inquietud, si es un club entonces la entrada es solo para los socios con que cuenta el club o también se pude ingresar haciendo algún pago, saludos Bajo.


Bueno, sí tiene sus socios, pues como su nombre lo indica, es un club de tiro.

Ahora, tengo entendido que cualquiera puede entrar pagando. Asimismo, es conocídisimo por alquilar sus instalaciones para los clásico tonos profondo viaje de promoción , de las escuelas secundaria. Varios salones de mi colegio hicieron sus tonos allí, hasta ahora se repite la historia.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Okey, gracias por las respuestas, el Club de tiro siempre lo he escuchado para las fiestas cumbiamberas, creo de "la" Janet Sabrosa y demases, saludos Bajo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Okey, gracias por las respuestas, el Club de tiro siempre lo he escuchado para las fiestas cumbiamberas, creo de "la" Janet Sabrosa y demases, saludos Bajo.


OJO, el Club de tiro donde realizan los tonos cumbiamberos es otro, en la foto se ve unas cuadras más arriba; y en realidad, no se llama club de tiro, es el Club de esparcimiento del Ministerio de Economia y Finanzas, y es muy feo.

El otro se llama Club Revolver.


----------

